
The React license for founders and CTOs - jameside
https://medium.com/@ji/the-react-license-for-founders-and-ctos-b38d2538f3e5
======
horsawlarway
_One other downside is that, if you’re relying on Facebook open source, the
license makes it hard to claim that Facebook is infringing your patents.
Facebook could use your patented designs and processes and it’s understandable
you’d want to hold them responsible in court. As part of the patent grant,
you’d have to stop using Facebook open source upon claiming patent
infringement._

This. This is the whole freaking problem.

The problem with software is that there's no real "moat" for most products.
We've seen again and again that major software companies are happy to let
small competitors test new solutions and products, then eat them if they're
successful.

Don't want to sell? They just pop up a clone and use their market leverage to
force you out.

This license just exacerbates the problem.

Facebook's license basically reads: "Hey, if you use our stuff, we'll reserve
the right to eat your business if and when we like. Want to sue us for it?
Well now your product doesn't exist anymore because you lost all the
licenses."

~~~
FLGMwt
> your product doesn't exist anymore because you lost all the licenses

I think the revocation only applies to patents granted by the patents clause
and the licenses (for using the software) are still valid. I might be wrong
though.

